# New hay field problems ??? Maybe



## jimc (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought a farm this spring (never farmed before) I had hay planted this spring and there was a cover crop of pea's . The cover crop was great but now in the field is mostly weeds most notably ragweed.

Should I cut the field before winter and scrap it or does something else need to be done to control the weeds.

Please I need help!!!

Jim


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

I would bush hog it now and then use a tedder to spread the debris. I have done this in the past and the seeding comes through real good, but you must spread out the debris or it will cause problems next spring.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

If the field was just alfalfa with a cover crop of peas you could spary it with 2-4DB if the ragweed isn't too high.

If there are also grass weeds than you're only option is to bushhog or chop a bunch of the weeds off. How high is the alfalfa and what stage of growth is it at?


----------



## jimc (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks the cover crop was
50% forage peas
25% Tricicale
25% Barley
the guy that planted the field for me took that away and it was great chopped

My Hay mixture is 
25% Survivor Alfalfa
25% Alexandre Timothey
10% Venture reed canary grass
10%baridona orchard Grass
15% Barolex tall Fescue
15% prairie brome grass

The Rag weed is very prominent and is quite tall. I don't care for the hay this year so cutting it is not a problem. You are saying bush hog it then Ted but does it make a difference if I Haybine it ? How High Should I cut it to ensure a good hay next spring?

Any info is great news

Thanks 
Newby farmer Jim


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would consider round baling the field. That way you end up with a nice clean field and that less trash and weed seeds to deal with. Maybe someone would be interested in doing this for you for the hay even if it is weedy. Regards, Mike


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

I wouldn't hit a new stand of alfalfa with 2,4-D at anytime. That would almost guarantee a loss of the seedling alfalfa plus a 2,4-D label doesn't allow for use in mix hay.

Your best option is to cut/bale the hay as late as you can and sell for cow hay. Ragweed shouldn't have nitrate issues and you want the alfalfa to have as much time as possible to develop a good root structure. If you cut too early, there is a chance that the grass species will out-compete the alfalfa.

There are really no effective herbicide treatments in mix hay, you have to rely on a strong stand to choke out weeds. Good luck.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I had the same problem last summer during a dry spell. Had a new stand and after I took the cover off, it was dry enough that the alfalfa didn't come back fast enoug hto stay ahead of the weeds. Soon as I noticed it I placed a set of stops on the cylinders so I cut about 6 inches tall, left the seedlings alone but clipped the weeds. If you have a reguler haybine, you might be able to lower the shoes enough to get the same effect.


----------



## lidmaker (Jul 5, 2010)

I am new to owning my own farm. My farm was idle for a few years and now my hay fields have been taken over by poison ivy. Most of my crop is orchard grass with a small amount of alfalfa. I tried brush hogging but the poison ivy seems to be taking over more of the fields after each mowing. Should I plow everything and re seed or is there something else I could try? Thanks.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm guessing try 2-4D on the ivy, it will kill what alfalfa is left. It shouldn't kill the grass however. Just a guess on my part though as I'm not sure how effective it will be against the ivy. I'm sure another member will have better advice.


----------



## haybales4sale (Jun 1, 2010)

I planted 4 new alfalfa fields this spring. 3 of them planted on hard clay ground and 1 planted on sandy loam. Little to no rain in the 2 counties I farm in until August. The 3 fields on clay produced nothing but weeds (mostly foxtail and lamb's quarter). I cut and round baled these hayfields and sold at a discounted price to cattle farmers. The sandy loam field alfalfa was great but also contained lamb's quarter. I square baled this and again sold at a discounted price to dairy goat and sheep farms. Some other hay producers I now had the same problem and they brush hogged the field before the weeds produced seed. I choose to cut and bale the heavy weed fields without raking (fortunately it was dry enough this summer to do so).

The rain (and heat) finally came and 2 of the 4 fields produced a late 2nd cutting. The other 2 fields produced nothing but the alfalfa took root and doesn't need to compete with the weeds now.

Your field will be okay next year but you MUST control the weeds this year.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

It's too late now, but post application of Pursuit (for broad-leaf weed control in alfalfa) and Poast (for grass control in alfalfa) would have taken care of the weed problems when they were at a much earlier growth stage. You may want to consider these two herbicides if you have the weed problems again next season.


----------

